# Dudas con Proteus



## angelolaya09 (Jun 9, 2019)

Buenas tardes, me presento a esta nueva comunidad, mi nombre es Miguel Ángel Olaya Ospina y soy estudiante de tecnología electromecánica en la Universidad del Valle en Yumbo Colombia y actualmente estoy viendo electricidad para electrónica. Me puse a resolver ejercicios en mi libro y escojo uno y al terminarlos quise comprobarlo en Proteus 8.8 SP1, como pueden observar en las imágenes adjuntas, esta resuelto el ejercicio por las Leyes de Kirchhoff en el cuadern, ademas está la comprobación del ejercicio calculando la potencia de todos los elementos. Quise calcular la potencia de todos los elementos en el simulador pero no se conectarlos, intente conectarlos siguiendo la lógica pero el simulador me da error, como pueden ver en las imágenes, solo se conectar los voltímetros y amperímetros en Proteus, pero no se como se conecta el wattimetro.


----------



## angelolaya09 (Jun 9, 2019)

Disculpen mi ignorancia, soy nuevo en electricidad:

Mi duda es algo muy básica: ¿porque el amperímetro que esta encima de la fuente V1 marca 0 A si está esta en serie con la resistencia?¿tanto el resistor como la fuente de voltaje no deberían de tener la misma corriente por estar conectados en serie?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2019)

Vas a hacer cada consulta por cada duda sobre Proteus 8.8 por separado ?

Temas unificados y retitulados.


Políticas de la comunidad

*2.4* No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 9, 2019)

angelolaya09 dijo:


> .....
> Mi duda es algo muy básica: ¿porque el amperímetro que esta encima de la fuente V1 marca 0 A si está esta en serie con la resistencia?¿tanto el resistor como la fuente de voltaje no deberían de tener la misma corriente por estar conectados en serie?



Es que no pusiste el amperímetro en serie con el cable sino* sobre *el cable.


----------



## angelolaya09 (Jun 9, 2019)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es que no pusiste el amperímetro en serie con el cable sino* sobre *el cable.





Listo amigo, muchisimas gracias!


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vas a hacer cada consulta por cada duda sobre Proteus 8.8 por separado ?
> 
> Temas unificados y retitulados.
> 
> ...



Esta bien, disculpa, era mi primer post, me leere todas las normas, no volvera a suceder


----------



## Adorisman (Abr 29, 2020)

Hola, quisiera saber si proteus, al simular indica errores cometidos por nosotros, osea si yo hago un cortocircuito a posta, si me indica error, o si alimento algun integrado con mas tensión, lo mismo, por lo que estoy viendo  no indica ningún error ¿verdad? He simulado una fuente alterna de 230v y que al pulsar se junte fase con neutro pero no me provoca ningun error. Es raro que un programa como este no indique errores al realizar algo mal.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2020)

Adorisman dijo:


> ...He simulado una fuente alterna de 230v y que al pulsar se junte fase con neutro pero no me provoca ningun error.



Los pulsadores (no se si todos) tienen asignada una resistencia en ON de 100mohm y cables una R de 1mohm. Cuando provocás un cortocircuito no es un error, solamente circula mucha corriente.    A menos que ese corto de genere problemas de convergencia en cuyo caso si te va a dar error,  pero no va a ser porque derretirías los cables.



> Es raro que un programa como este no indique errores al realizar algo mal.


Si da errores,  pero no los que te gustaría.


----------



## Adorisman (Abr 29, 2020)

Eduardo dijo:


> Los pulsadores (no se si todos) tienen asignada una resistencia en ON de 100mohm y cables una R de 1mohm. Cuando provocás un cortocircuito no es un error, solamente circula mucha corriente.    A menos que ese corto de genere problemas de convergencia en cuyo caso si te va a dar error,  pero no va a ser porque derretirías los cables.
> 
> 
> Si da errores,  pero no los que te gustaría.



Claro, tambien he simulado un optoacoplador, con una fuente de tension, para activar el optoacoplador, y otra fuente de tension distinta para almientar otro componente a mayor tension, bueno el tema es que al activar el fotodiodo del optoacplador puedo activar con 5v 10v 100v y 500v si me da la gana, y el programa no me dice ningun error de alimentacion excesiva ni nada, funciona perfectamente a dichas tensiones, y claro yo alomejor diseñando algun circuito puede ser que el comoonente que use se alimente a una tension y en concreta y yo no lo sepa y realize todo el circuito electronico y me funcione, pero cuando lo pruebe en realidad, y se me queme algo ahi ya lo sabre, y es raro que un programa tan "Famoso" en diseño de PCBs y simulacio no indique dichos errores.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2020)

Ningún simulador que conozca incluye esa clase de avisos fuera de los relacionados a la estabilidad numérica o conexiones incompatibles.
Conexiones incompatibles no son cortocircuitos sino, por ejemplo,  unir dos nodos con diferente etiqueta.

Para controlar que no reviente un componente la herramienta es pausar la simulación y clickear sobre el componente seleccionando "Operating Point Info" (o ALT+boton izq).   Te muestra todas las tensiones y corrientes sobre el componente y la potencia disipada.


----------



## Freddtec (Oct 20, 2022)

Al simular algunos componentes con sobrecarga en Proteus no obtengo ningún error! Puedo hacer que Proteus me informe que algo anda mal? Adjunto imagen con mi duda!


----------



## el_patriarca (Oct 21, 2022)

Ese es justamente el problema con los simuladores. También te "hará" funcionar circuitos que no podrían ni deberían.


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 21, 2022)

Hola.

Cada simulador tiene "algo" a su manera que se pueda usar, no todo es intuitivo.
Proteus carece de análisis de ciertos componentes ya que los trata de diferente forma... en caso del Led hay diferencia entre el simbólico y el que cambia de color; el simbólico tiene otros parámetros que se puede ajustar.

Simulando un Led simbólico, provoca avisos (cambiando parámetros del componente).


Simulando un Led dinámico, no produce nada a menos que se ayude con otros elementos de simulación, ejemplo, un punto de ruptura análogo.


Igual no es determinante, en caso de Proteus es más para simulación ideal y no real, por lo que se usan otros artilugios o combinaciones.

Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Oct 21, 2022)

ByAxel dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Cada simulador tiene "algo" a su manera que se pueda usar, no todo es intuitivo.
> Proteus carece de análisis de ciertos componentes ya que los trata de diferente forma... en caso del Led hay diferencia entre el simbólico y el que cambia de color; el simbólico tiene otros parámetros que se puede ajustar.
> ...


Nunca me preocupó ese aspecto en un simulador, cualquier técnico sabe el principio de funcionamiento de un LED y a que prestarle atención. 

Igual criterio para elementos pasivos asociados a la ley de Ohm o semejante. Lo importante en un simulador es que, me alerte de OTROS asuntos no tan evidentes.


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 21, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Nunca me preocupó ese aspecto en un simulador, cualquier técnico sabe el principio de funcionamiento de un LED y a que prestarle atención.
> 
> Igual criterio para elementos pasivos asociados a la ley de Ohm o semejante. Lo importante en un simulador es que, me alerte de OTROS asuntos no tan evidentes.



Es correcto, sin embargo la duda más arbitraria puede ser considerada... para conocer más a fondo a un programa que por lo general cualquier usuario supone que al ser parecido a otros, imagina que se comporta igual. 

Digamos es una corrección a la suposición y se le abre la puerta a que indague más jeje... "opiniones/experiencias".


----------



## Freddtec (Oct 21, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Nunca me preocupó ese aspecto en un simulador, cualquier técnico sabe el principio de funcionamiento de un LED y a que prestarle atención.
> 
> Igual criterio para elementos pasivos asociados a la ley de Ohm o semejante. Lo importante en un simulador es que, me alerte de OTROS asuntos no tan evidentes.


Siempre he usado proteus, y si, nunca se me había ocurrido semejante barbaridad como la que presente en la imagen! Pero resulta que alguien me preguntó sobre el tema de sobrecargas a componentes y no pude responder! Multisim hace un análisis del circuito y si te dice que hay problema! Otros menos profesionales como livewire también te avisan. Por eso quise compartir la duda! Quizás haya una forma que yo no conozca! Gracias por su respuesta!


el_patriarca dijo:


> Ese es justamente el problema con los simuladores. También te "hará" funcionar circuitos que no podrían ni deberían.


Gracias por su atención, pero he trabajado con otros simuladores como multisim que hacen análisis del circuito y si te informan o al menos te indica que algo no está bien! Proteus me es más cómodo y por eso pensé compartir mi duda! Nada que pensé que a lo mejor no era proteus, sino que hay algo que desconozco!👍


ByAxel dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Cada simulador tiene "algo" a su manera que se pueda usar, no todo es intuitivo.
> Proteus carece de análisis de ciertos componentes ya que los trata de diferente forma... en caso del Led hay diferencia entre el simbólico y el que cambia de color; el simbólico tiene otros parámetros que se puede ajustar.
> ...


Tiene usted razón, pero muy pocos componentes usamos como simbólicos! Proteus es especial por su amplia librería con componentes simulables que se comercializan y producen en la vida real! Estos componentes pudieran dar error al darle un mal uso en el simulador?


----------



## unmonje (Oct 21, 2022)

Freddtec dijo:


> Siempre he usado proteus, y si, nunca se me había ocurrido semejante barbaridad como la que presente en la imagen! Pero resulta que alguien me preguntó sobre el tema de sobrecargas a componentes y no pude responder! Multisim hace un análisis del circuito y si te dice que hay problema! Otros menos profesionales como livewire también te avisan. Por eso quise compartir la duda! Quizás haya una forma que yo no conozca! Gracias por su respuesta!
> 
> Gracias por su atención, pero he trabajado con otros simuladores como multisim que hacen análisis del circuito y si te informan o al menos te indica que algo no está bien! Proteus me es más cómodo y por eso pensé compartir mi duda! Nada que pensé que a lo mejor no era proteus, sino que hay algo que desconozco!👍
> 
> Tiene usted razón, pero muy pocos componentes usamos como simbólicos! Proteus es especial por su amplia librería con componentes simulables que se comercializan y producen en la vida real! Estos componentes pudieran dar error al darle un mal uso en el simulador?



He usado otros simuladores que te avisaban de esas obviedades, pero eran muy molestos y te hacían perder mucho tiempo, cuando tu solo querias concentrarte en resolver justo, otro aspecto mucho mas sutil e importante  y me enojaba....
.... con lo desagradable que soy yo enojado.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 22, 2022)

Yo apenas uso simuladores


----------



## Freddtec (Oct 22, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> He usado otros simuladores que te avisaban de esas obviedades, pero eran muy molestos y te hacían perder mucho tiempo, cuando tu solo querias concentrarte en resolver justo, otro aspecto mucho mas sutil e importante  y me enojaba....
> .... con lo desagradable que soy yo enojado.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 290816


Sii, muchas gracias, lo entendí! Bendiciones!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 29, 2022)

angelolaya09 dijo:


> Quise calcular la potencia de todos los elementos en el simulador pero no se conectarlos, intente conectarlos siguiendo la lógica pero el simulador me da error, como pueden ver en las imágenes, solo se conectar los voltímetros y amperímetros en Proteus, pero no se como se conecta el wattimetro.


No quiero revivir temas antiguos, pero para que conste, si quieres medir potencia en Proteus, pones pausa a la simulación, y das clic encima del componente en cuestión, luego se muestra una pequeña ventana con las lecturas del componente, incluyendo la potencia.

Para R3:


Para V2:


----------

